# Aimtech Sigma Mount Question



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello all, I really want to mount a cheap red dot on my SW9VE Just for fun factor. I saw this mount on MIDWAYUSA http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=304477

It says it fits a full size Sigma 9/40 but all the pics Ive seen it mounted on looked like the older version of the Sigma. Do you think this will work on the new version SW9VE. I have tried calling aimtech several time and now they are on vacation until june 5th. I have also called Midway with no luck.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I went ahead and ordered it anyways. If it does not fit on my 9VE I'm sure someone with an older Sigma will take it off my hands.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am waking this thread up from the dead. I've been waiting since June for this mount from MIDWAY. Now I'm not flaming on MIDWAY at all, they have always been great to deal with but Aimtech can go sux it!!. I have called them every other weekand left messages with no response. I have sent emails and never once got a response from them as to the fitment and availibility of there mount for the Sigma. What's a guy got to do????


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

I just bought the same gun a few weeks ago. I found a red dot laser at a gun show for 50.00 with a light also. It fits a weaver rail they said so when I got home I found a web site that sells the rail adapter to change to weaver for 10.00 with free shipping. Ebay has alot of them cheap also but you need the adapter to change to weaver.


----------

